# Toileting at night



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

We get our little boy a week Friday, feels like we have waited forever  so i am trying to get everything organised and do a lot of swotting up. I noted there was quite a few posts around toileting through the night and i have decided that i may go down the puppy pad route. We have a crate where we will settle him at night. I also have a puppy pen which i was thinking about putting the crate in and then placing the pads outside his crate. Would this be alright?? I had read that you should not put the toliet area in the crate, is this correct??

Any advise or tips would be much appreciated


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

While i'm on the subject i could really do with some advise around toileting whist out as he will not have had his second injection but i'd like to carry him out with me, how does that work if he needs to go? can i put a puppy pad on the floor so he can relieve himself or is that not allowed?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It is believed a puppy will not soil his sleeping area, however I believe it is asking a lot of a puppy to go for eight hours without a toilet break. I did ask Pat her opinion ie put puppy pad in crate and she agreed it was best if pup was less stressed if he has somewhere to go. From day one I let Hattie out in the middle of the night and I did not have a wet/soiled crate. It is up to you some will say no pad small crate leave in utility room all night so they learn to wait. I know what I would do and I wouldn't wait!! You must decide what is right for you and stick with it, just remember the pup has not read the training manual and may well not conform to the trainers 'right' way to do things. It is trial and error and eventually you will find a way that works for you. Remember the first night is usually good as pup is so tired it is the following few nights that will test you!

Have a fab day it is the best ever!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> While i'm on the subject i could really do with some advise around toileting whist out as he will not have had his second injection but i'd like to carry him out with me, how does that work if he needs to go? can i put a puppy pad on the floor so he can relieve himself or is that not allowed?


The 'Puppy Pad Police' will not come to get you! Do what suits you there is no right or wrong way just what way fits in with your lifestyle!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

lol thanks Sue  Well we will see what happens, i may try doing what you say and take him out at midnight, so did you have a pad down at all or not?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't face getting up in the night to my pups. It was bad enough doing nighttime feeds with my 3 children when they were young! I went to bed as late as I could about midnight and got up as early as I could about 5 a.m. Yes I was pretty tired but it worked and neither of them ever messed their crates.
I must add I put a puppy pad in the crate once and Dexter ripped it to shreds!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

kirstyh said:


> We get our little boy a week Friday, feels like we have waited forever  so i am trying to get everything organised and do a lot of swotting up. I noted there was quite a few posts around toileting through the night and i have decided that i may go down the puppy pad route. We have a crate where we will settle him at night. I also have a puppy pen which i was thinking about putting the crate in and then placing the pads outside his crate. Would this be alright?? I had read that you should not put the toliet area in the crate, is this correct??
> 
> Any advise or tips would be much appreciated


Hi Kirsty
Well Rosie is now at home and we love having her- she is a real sweetie & loves to play- very affectionate! 

The journey home was fine- she slept or just looked around quite happily. She wolfed down her food when we got home and then explored the area where we let her go. 
No wees or poos at all in the garden on first day- even though we went outside every hour.Mind you - it was cold & raining- poor thing just sat in my feet as if to say- I want to go in! ! But she did do them in her crate on newspaper. I have put Vet bed in half of the crate and newspaper in the other which seems to be ok?

So the night came....... Took her out at 11pm- nothing- and put her to bed, hot water bottle in blanket, radio on, low lights, blanket... She cried for half an hour and when went down- poo & wee everywhere! Big clean up job! So then she went to sleep at midnight- til about 1.30. She cried again for half an hour, eventually went to her- wee on paper. This happened again one more time and she eventually she settled at 3am and then woke at 7am with a little whimper- and no mess at all!!

Yesterday she succeeded in going to the loo outside- hurray!! and no accidents inside at all! She happily goes into her crate for naps, and we gently shut the door to get her used to it. Last night was much better- got up twice to take her for a wee when she cried- she cried for about 20mins at 2am and then slept until 7am. There was poo/ wee again- but only on the newspaper. Think we will carry on with the paper for a bit- see how it goes.

Today will bath her....!!

It's so lovely to have her home-I'm sure the time will fly and Barkley will be with you very soon- just catch up on sleep !!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

A really useful thread - think the toileting at night is one area we all worry about. Our poo hasn't been born yet and I am already thinking about which way we are going to go on this - still not sure if we will do the puppy pad/newspaper thing or just go for waking up in the night.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh Allison i'm so jelous!! Thank you so much for this i will def know what to expect now!!! I bet it's so lovely to have her home 

Have you been out and about with her yet??


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Tess, i'm thinking along the same lines as you and would like to avoid getting up every couple of hours!!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

I know just how your feeling Carolyn, i have done nothing but swot up over the past 10 weeks, so much information out there my brain has gone a bit fuzzy!!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes- I too would like to know how you manage when out & about with puppies before they have all their vaccinations as will take Rosie out later. Can you use a puppy pad on the ground? She seems to be sleeping a lot more the last two days- taking herself off to her crate- after not resting much at all on the first day home- catching up maybe??!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, had Dudley 2 days now, we have his crate under the stairs and he has an extra little area also under ther which we put a puppy pad on. First night we put him in at 11pm after last wee in garden, he cries for about 10 mins then gave up, he woke us up crying at 2.45, we didn't go to him as I knew he had an area to toilet in if needed, again gave up after 10 mins, unfortunately my son got up for the loo after he settled down and set him off again! I hoped that would be it but he cried again at 4.30 (again for a short time). I finally went downstairs at 6.30. He had actually stayed clean bless him. Last night went to bed same time only difference was I had put my dressing gown over the crate, don't know if it was because of that or because the crying had got him nowhere the previous night but after about 2 minutes crying he gave up and that was it - no crying all night!! of course I was awake at times listening out for him then laid awake from 5.45 until finally going down to let him out at 6.45. looked like he had done a wee on floor area missing the pad but who cares!! what a little star, just hoping its not too good to be true and he stays as good. Perhaps we deserve good nights with him because I think he's going to be hard work in the day - already trying to eat EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

So confused
Puppy pad or not puppy pad - that is the question!

The crate we have bought is quit big but we were going to pop in the divider so she has no where to widdle and poop apart from her bedding ... hoping she will choose not to do that.
Exoecting to get up to her in the night - which at the moment I am OK with. Not sure if I will be OK with that when she actually arrives though.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> lol thanks Sue  Well we will see what happens, i may try doing what you say and take him out at midnight, so did you have a pad down at all or not?


Yes I had a 36" crate with bed and pad. For the first few days it was in my spare room as crate too big for my room but she did fret for around 20 minutes when she woke up.I was concerned my neighbours might hear her they said they didn't but they may have just been being kind. I borrowed a smaller crate from a friend and put it beside my bed the result was a much more relaxed night we both had a comfort break around 0100 hrs and she soon went back to sleep. Now she sleeps on my bed (shock horror!) and if I get up out she goes. It works for me but then I do live alone so can do what I please.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Mmmmmmm  I think i'm gonna try putting the crate in the puppy pen and then stay up as late as poss and take him out before settling him and then just place a pad away from his crate inside the pen, see how that works!!!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

She's worn herself out i expect!! Has she had her fist vac yet? I've booked Barkley in next sat for his first one. Really good starting out puppy deal on at pets at home at mo, both vaccinations, micro chip, 4 weeks free insurance, 4 weeks worm and flea treatment and puppy pack, all for £55


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> She's worn herself out i expect!! Has she had her fist vac yet? I've booked Barkley in next sat for his first one. Really good starting out puppy deal on at pets at home at mo, both vaccinations, micro chip, 4 weeks free insurance, 4 weeks worm and flea treatment and puppy pack, all for £55


Unless Pat has changed things Barkley would have had his first jab at 8 weeks and come with 4 weeks Pet Plan cover. My vet said Hattie too small to microchip at second vaccination. Had her done around 16 weeks.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes she has, she no longer vaccinates because from her experience some of the past puppies have had to go through more than two vaccinations due to the different types available etc, she felt it would be best to have the owners get both done with the same vet


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi.... I took Jarvis everywhere with me all day.... He has had his injections but still having to wait a week, he is 10 weeks...I have a large picnic mat that I put a training pad on for him to relieve himself safely. Other than that I use friends/relatives gardens when I am passing (with their permission lol) he also used out beach hut  

At night I used a puppy pad in a 36" crate but have now divided it and just have vet bed with the occasional accident he's mainly dry. I couldn't bare the getting up in the night as we had real crying issues and was worried it wouldn't help. I also bought a DAP plug in next to his crate that worked a charm on his anxiety and don't hear a peep from when I go to bed at 11 till 6am  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?n54ngu


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for this Zoe, picnic mat is a good idea, i will be trying that. No i don't think i could face getting up at all hours


----------

